# Farm Bill Discussion.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Successful Farming.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/business/peterson-sees-snap-battle-as-top-obstacle-for-new-farm-bill


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

SNAP needs to have it's own bill, not tied in with the USDA. Call it the entitlement program.

The U.S. brags about producing the most affordable food in the world. We can not continue this and receive third world prices. Either we are covered by the farm bill or prices/profits need to increase.


----------

